# Zano Worth it or Wax?



## snoword (May 13, 2007)

I have been using Zano Brothers for the past two years on my 2007 328xi and wanted to know if it is worth all the work, it really is alot. I have not tried any waxes and wanted to know if i would be just as happy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tough one to answer. What is it about the Zaino process is it that you don't like?


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Like MarcA78 says, your question is tough. 
It's the extra effort of the Zaino process or the wax and prewax and prep steps that give the car that special look. 

My neighbour washes then slaps a coat of wax on top. It's quick, it's ok, but not spectacular, not a head turner.

Sometimes I think Zaino is expensive compared to other specialty products, other times I think maybe Zaino is sort of reasonable. I'm still thinking about it and my brain hurts.

I'll wait for your answer to Marc's question and ask another one. Do you have a Porter Cable polisher like the 7424 or 7336 or the new 7335?
-John C.


----------



## cgajjar330i (Jul 9, 2004)

I prefer the look of a good carnuba over anything. Waxes make the car glow as opposed to just make it shiny. I love zaino for its durability though. I use zaino for winter and the maybe once in the middle of summer. From april to july, I use a wax and also in september to say october. I hear jetseal is pretty easy to work with but a bottle of zaino last for so long, I don't know if I'll ever get to try it on the car i currently own.


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Zaino in April and October. I wash the car with Z7, use a PC to put on Z2, wipe off the Z2, wipe on Z6 then Clear Seal. Takes about 1.25 hours. It seems to get more shiny every time I go through this. Nothing I know of that could get me to switch.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Marc asks a good question about what you don't like about the Zaino process....all that said...the process that Zaino lays down would be no different for a good prep job using more conventional products...meaning muilty steps to get a top quality finish...IMO..Zaino is a good line, but not the shine that I like...there clear paint sealant is one that I do like for cars that have a lot of paint chips


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

I fear that we may never get the answer to my question. I really would have been interested to know though. I've been using Zaino for a while, and really don't find the process to be any more difficult than any other hand applied process. But this is coming from someone who actually enjoys this kind of thing, so perhaps I lack perspective. 
There is another technique that you can try if you want that deeper look with the shine and last of a sealant. I'm sure this isn't news to a some of you, but you can actually combine wax and sealants. Not all combinations work together, and some only look right on certain finishes and colors. 
For my car (2009 Space Grey) I use Z2 and then a light coat of Dodo Juice Purple Haze. I think it looks great. I've followed Z-5 with a coat of Swissvax Onyx a couple of times on black non-metallic cars. 
Half the fun of detailing, in my opinion, is experimentation. This will also help you create your own signature look. Have fun with it.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> I fear that we may never get the answer to my question. I really would have been interested to know though. I've been using Zaino for a while, and really don't find the process to be any more difficult than any other hand applied process. But this is coming from someone who actually enjoys this kind of thing, so perhaps I lack perspective.
> There is another technique that you can try if you want that deeper look with the shine and last of a sealant. I'm sure this isn't news to a some of you, but you can actually combine wax and sealants. Not all combinations work together, and some only look right on certain finishes and colors.
> For my car (2009 Space Grey) I use Z2 and then a light coat of Dodo Juice Purple Haze. I think it looks great. I've followed Z-5 with a coat of Swissvax Onyx a couple of times on black non-metallic cars.
> Half the fun of detailing, in my opinion, is experimentation. This will also help you create your own signature look. Have fun with it.


I think that your right...there are some that just love Zaino..I'm not one but its a good line and can produce nice results....Like you I can play around on a car all weekend...putting on all kinds of layers...

And then there are some that find more than one process a bore....its pretty evident to me when someone asks about remove some tree sap...then asks if they have to re wax the whole car or just part


----------



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

I really like the new wowo(wipe on wipe off) products most companies are coming out with today. Optimum products seem to be leading this group. The opti-seal product specifically is so easy to apply and you only use a couple drops for the entire car. The protection is great. Then apply their spray wax on top and the results are amazing. You could always experiment with other carnauba waxes on top of opti-seal until you find the right combo for your desired results. It's always fun trying new things.


----------

